# Electric Trials bike (gas gas?)



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Paul Master has been developing this trials bike for a while now.
Hes not a pro competitor but a good designer.
He says they definately need a clutch.
read comments

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T73Hioz5N5c


Heres his PM's to me

After I get the new pack sorted I plan to further investigate a clutch. I have several ideas, we'll see how it all turns out. This will probably be a very expensive mod, so I have to raise enough to see it through. 

The new battery pack will in all probability require another frame change. I modified a donated frame for the current chassis. I'll modify the original frame for the new battery pack. 

I have been competing on the electric bike for 3 years on Saturday events (vintage/beginner) and the last 2 years for Sunday events. 

I must confess I am having way too much fun both modifying the bike and also in riding it.

Here I think I asked him if it needs a clutch

It does for better riders, launches are required, I think. It remains to be seen exactly how the whole package will respond. 

The motor I'm currently using the Perm 132, but will probably have to go to a Lynch which you can get in a reinforced configuration (banded and balanced). If you overspin an electric motor the centrifugal force can tear it apart. I'm not sure if there is a way to protect from this yet. 

Plus the riders will need to understand the whole notion of electric motors. Most better riders that try the bike want to brake while applying power, (which is what they are used to using the clutch). Without the clutch however, the motor pretty quickly overheats (all that energy turns to heat. I've heard stories of Geoff Aaron frying an electric bike in Oregon. 

If I could find a small enough AC Induction motor I might be tempted to try regen, but that will require a different controller. I'm not sure that is worth the effort at this point. I agree that you would get limited return from regen, onl on the steeper and or longer downhills would get any energy back. 

Later, Paul


----------

